# Παπαγάλοι > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Φροντίδα νεοσσού Cockatiel

## ant0nic_

Σκοπεύω να πάρω ένα μωρό Cockatiel,οπότε θέλω να είμαι ενημερωμένος.
Προτιμώ θηλυκό, γιατί έχω διαβάσει ότι είναι πιο ήρεμα, αλλά δεν έχω πρόβλημα αν είναι αρσενικό.

Άρα η 1η μου ερώτηση είναι: Πώς μπορώ να καταλάβω τι φύλο είναι ένα μωρό Cockatiel;

Επίσης θέλω να μου δώσετε μερικές πληροφορίες για το τάισμα ενός μωρού Cockatiel.

Τέλος, θέλω να το εκπαιδεύσω και να μπορώ να το αφήνω ελεύθερο στο σπίτι.
Οπότε χρειάζομαι μερικές πληροφορίες για την εκπαίδευση ενός Cockatiel.
Επίσης, τι μέτρα πρέπει να πάρω πριν το αφήσω ελεύθερο (για την ασφάλειά του);

Σε περίπτωση που θελήσετε να προσθέσετε κάτι παραπάνω από αυτά που ζητάω και πιστεύετε ότι θα μου φανεί χρήσιμο, θα σας είμαι ευγνώμων!

Ευχαριστώ για τον χρόνο σας!

----------


## mpikis

Antonic ενα λεπτακι να τα παρουμε με τη σειρα.....Πες μας τι ακριβως θέλεις...γιατι έχεις ξεκιν΄σηει 3 θέματα και αν βάλουμεκαι δικα μας πάει το χάσαμε..  :: 
Λοιπόν...το φίλο του μωρούείνια λιγο δύσκολο...ας πουμε σε μια γέννα μου..τρια ήταν..τα δυο μια χαρα τρωγανε  ε το ένα μου εβγαζε τη πίστη..ηταν πιο ανεξαρτητο απόλα...έ αυτο κρατησα και είναι αρσενικό..τ αλλα απότι έμαθα είναι θυληκα...Κ παλι μπορεί να έτυχε...
Τάισμα....Τι εννοείς??να κάνεις δικη σου γέννα???να το παρεις μικρο κ να το ταησεις εσυ???κοιτα δε θα σου πω...ΠΡΟΣΕΧΕΕΕΕ...ΜΗ....και αλλες τετοιες "αμοησίες που σκόπο έχουν απλά να σε αποτρέψουν..γιατι αυτός που έκανε γέννα είνια και μαγκας...Α SORRY ξέχασα είμαι κι εγω μαγκας....Ξεχασα να συστηθω...  :: 
Απλα φίλε μου να ξέρεις οτι έχεισ μικρα πλασματάκια που περιμένουν απο εσένα μεγιστη προσοχή απέναντι τους..ενα λαθάκι μπορει να αποβεί μοιραίο...Πρέπει να είσαι σιγουρος γι αυτο που σκοπεύεις να κάνεις...
Εκπαιδευση: Εγω ψαλιδίζω  τα φτερά...και έχω το νου μου...οταν τον βγαζω έξω...εκτος σπιτιου...τωρα αυτο είναι μεγαλο θέμα και θα τα πουμε αλλη στιγμη...Αν τωρα τον εχεις σε κλουβι χωρις να έχεις ψαλιδήσει τα φτερα..απλα κλεισε κουρτινες , κρυψε αιχμηρα αντικειμενα...καθρεφτες..χα  ήλωσε το φοτισμο...και αστονα πεταξει γυρω γυρω.....(τρελλες Στιγμες.. :: )

----------


## ant0nic_

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!
Σκοπεύω να αγοράσω ένα μωρό και να το ταίζω εγώ, αλλά διάβασα οτι αν είναι 5-8 ημερών π.χ. θέλει 3 φορές τάισμα ΚΑΙ το βράδυ... 
Οπότε σκέφτομαι να το πάρω και μικρό, αλλα να έχει ταιστεί στο χέρι (να έχει εξοικειοθεί με τους ανθρώπους) και σε ηλικία να μπορεί να εκπαιδευτεί εύκολα.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Να το πάρεις μεγαλύτερο αν γίνεται για να μην χρειάζεται να το ταΐσεις εσύ για πολύ καιρό αφού δεν έχεις και την εμπειρία..Έτσι θα είσαι σίγουρος ότι δεν θα του κάνεις κακό από αμέλεια αλλά θα έχεις και χρόνο να το ταΐζεις;Τρεις φορές και περισσότερο αν είναι πέντε ημερών .

----------


## ant0nic_

Ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια!

ΥΓ. :Έκανα λάθος...5-8 ημερών= ανα 3 ώρες τάισμα ΚΑΙ βράδυ **  :winky:

----------


## vagelis76

Αν θέλεις μωρό,καλό είναι να το πάρεις λίγο πριν σταματήσει τη κρέμα και όταν ο προηγούμενος κάτοχος του το ταΐζει 1-2 φορές τη μ΄ρε.Κι εσύ θα πέσεις στα πιο μαλακά μιας και δεν έχεις προηγούμενη εμπειρία αλλά και εκείνο θα είναι πιο δυνατό και σχεδόν έτοιμο να τρώει μόνο του.
Θα έχεις την ευκαιρία έτσι να έρθετε κοντά λόγο της κρέμας και να ξεκινήσεις την εκπαίδευσή του μιας και θα είναι ήδη εξημερωμένο.Επίσης το καλύτερο θα ήταν να έχεις κάποιες μέρες επαφή με το προηγούμενο κάτοχο του και να προσπαθήσετε μαζί να το ταΐσετε ώστε να δείς και μάθεις το τρόπο...

τα υπόλοιπα που ρωτάς θα τα βρείς όλα στο φόρουμ των παπαγάλων και στις υποενότητες,εκπαίδευση-διαμονή και φροντίδα.

----------


## ant0nic_

Τελικά είμαι πολύ τυχερός, σήμερα ο πατέρας μου για τήν γιορτή μου βρήκε και μου πήρε ένα 15 ημερών. τελευταία φορά ταίστηκε απο τους γονείς του στις 12 το μεσημέρι. Περιμένω να δω το ωράριό του και να προσαρμοστώ στις ώρες του. Προς το παρών με οδηγίες του πατέρα μου το έχουμε σε χάρτινο κουτί με πριονίδι για κουνέλια-χάμστερ και υλικό φωλιάς σε ημίφως και μακριά απο ρεύματα. Δέχωμαι οδηγίες-παρατηρήσεις (και χρόνια πολλά) με μεγάλη αγωνία.

----------


## -vaso-

Χρόνια πολλά Αντώνη.Το μικρό σου πρέπει να το ταίζεις ανά 2 με 3 ώρες μέχρι πολύ αργά το βράδυ και από νωρίς κάθε πρωί.Δεν είναι ανάγκη να το ξυπνάς το βράδυ αφού και οι γονείς του προφανώς νυχτερινές ώρες κοιμόντουσαν!!15 ημερών είναι ακόμα αρκετά μικρό οπότε θα χρειαστεί τουλάχιστον 2-3 εβδομάδες ακόμα να το ταίζεις.Καλή επιτυχία!!

----------


## ant0nic_

Ευχαριστώ για τις ευχές!

Το πρωί που τον/την πήραμε ήταν φαγομένο(κατα τις 12:30) και μάλιστα πολυυυ φαγομένο. Μέχρι και τις 20:00 ο πρόλοβος του ήταν γεμάτος!!! Τότε περίπου παραπονέθηκε βγάζοντας( τις γνωστές) κραυγές και τεντώνοντας τον λαιμό του, και τότε αρχίσαμε να το ταΐζουμε.
Η διαδικασία αυτή (το τάισμα) έχει διαρκέσει περίπου 2 ώρες(!!!) και τώρα αρχίσαμε να το ''πίανουμε''.
Αυτό, γιατί, 1 έτρωγε, μετά ψιλοκοιμόταν, έτρωγε, ψιλοκοιμόταν κ.ο.κ.
Ξέρει κανείς ποσή ώρα διαρκεί το τάισμα και πόσα ml πρέπει να του δίνουμε;

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## -vaso-

Nα μην αφήνεις να αδειάζει τελείως ο πρόλοβος του.Κάλύτερα πυκνά πυκνά και λιγοτερο,παρά 1-2 φορές και πολύ.Δεν θα μπορεί να το χωνευει!Από τις 12:30 μέχρι τις 8:00 το βράδυ είναι πάρα πολλές ώρες ατάιστο.
Χιχιχι...Επειδή δεν ξέρεις ακόμα σου παίρνει τόση πολύ ώρα,όλοι τα ίδια κάνουμε.Όταν μάθεις θα το ξεπετάς σε ένα εικοσάλεπτο.Να προσέχεις το νεράκι που βάζεις στο μείγμα να μην είναι κρύο αλλά χλυαρό,τώρα από ml περίπου 5-10 είναι καλά ανά τακτά χρονικά διαστήματα.όσο μεγαλώνει θα βλέπεις ότι θέλει περισσότερο οπότε αυξάνεις!!Και μειώνεις το νερό μέσα στο μείγμα.Τελικά πόσα ml μπόρεσες και του έδωσες?Τώρα καλό είναι να φάει όσο πιο αργά γίνεται πριν κοιμηθείς!!Και μετά αυριο πρωι πρωί

----------


## ant0nic_

Του εδωσα  περιπου 15 ml με χλιαρο νερο...
Οταν λεσ 10ml ενωεις πυκνα πυκνα (απο 10ml);

----------


## vagelis76

Αντώνη ,πολύ μωρό βρε και είσαι και πρωτάρης....θα ταλαιπωρηθείτε και οι 2 σας.
Λοιπόν πρέπει να ζυγίσεις το μωρό σου και ανάλογα το βάρος του θα κανονίσεις και τη κρέμα του.
π.χ.το βάρος που αναλογεί σεδιάφορες φάσεις της ζωή του είναι οι παρακάτω...
*3-6 ημέρες---5-12 γρ
  1-2 εβδομάδες 12-45 γρ
  2-3 εβδομάδες 45-72 γρ
  3-4 εβδομάδες 72-108 γρ
  4-5 εβδομάδες 80-120 γρ
  5-6 εβδομάδες 80-90 γρ
  6-7 εβδομάδες 80-95 γρ
  7 εβδομάδες κι άνω 90-110 γρ*

και η κρέμα που πρέπει να του δίνεις είναι περίπου το 10% του βάρους του
και τα χρονικά διαστήματα ανάμεσα στα γεύματα πρέπει να είναι...
*
1-4 days ---------- κάθε 2 ώρες και τη νύχτα.
5-7 days ---------κάθε 3 ώρες και τη νύχτα.
8-14 days -------5 φορές την ημέρα - 7,11,15,19 23:00
15-24 days -----4 φορές την ημέρα - 7,12,17,23:00
25-34 days ------3 φορές την ημέρα - 7, 17, 23:00
35-44 days-------2 φορές την ημέρα - 7, 19:00
45 days και πανω ---- μια φορά το βράδυ στης 19:00
*

Προσπάθησε να ακολουθήσεις τα παραπάνω και να τρέφεται σωστά το μωρό,επίσης πρόσεχε η σύριγγα να μην έχει αέρα μέσα πριν ξεκινήσεις το τάισμα.Να έχεις ζεστή(οχι καυτή) τη  κρέμα και φρέσκια για κάθε τάισμα.Να πλένεις καλά με ΑΦΘΟΝΟ νερό όλα τα σκεύη ταΐσματος χωρίς απορρυπαντικά και να κρατάς το μωρό σε ζεστό μέρος γιατί δεν έχει ακόμα καλυφθεί όλο του το σώμα από φτερά....

----------


## -vaso-

Oυυυ αφού από την πρώτη μέρα έφαγε τόσο μια χαρά είσαι..εμένα την πρώτη μέρα δεν πολύ δεχόταν και έτρωγε λίγο γι'άυτο και σου είπα τόσο.
όχι πολύ νερουλό,ούτε και στόκος όμως.σαν τις φρουτόκρεμες για τα δικά μας μωρά περίπου!μπορείς να βάζεις που και που και αυγό καλά βρασμένο μέσα,λιωμένο στο μπλέντερ μαζί με το μείγμα!!απλά αυτο που σου είπα πρόσεξε λίγο.να μην μένει πάνω από 3-4 ώρες ατάιστο!ο πρόβολος μέχρι τότε μπορεί να μην έχει αδειάσει εντελώς!είπαμε καλύτερα πυκνά γευματα!

----------


## -vaso-

Ααααα Βαγγέλη αυτό θα πει άρθρο!!!!Μπράβο μπράβο!!!Θα συμφωνήσω με ΟΛΑ!

----------


## ant0nic_

Του δώσαμε 12ml περίπου.
Όταν λες 10ml, ενοείς στο σύνολο από τα πυκνά πυκνά, ή κάθε φορά από 10ml?(:Ο)
(Λογικά το 1ο)
Κατα τις 03:00 αν το ταΐσω, καλά είναι?

----------


## vagelis76

Βάσο δεν είναι άρθρο βρε,όλα αυτά υπάρχουν εδώ μέσα και σε πολλά θέματα σκόρπια,έχουν επαναληφθεί αρκετές φορές..
Θα διαφωνήσω κάθετα μαζί σου στη προσθήκη αυγού μέσα στη κρέμα και ενώ ταΐζεται με σύριγγα.Τη κρέμα τη προσφέρουμε μόνο με προσθήκη νερού ζεστού και μέσα σε σύντομο χρονικό διάστημα(λίγα λεπτά).Όσο μεγαλώνει και αρχίζει να δοκιμάζει διάφορες τροφές μπορούμε να το δελεάζουμε προσθέτοντας σταγόνες κρέμας πάνω στα φρούτα ή το αυγό.

----------


## ant0nic_

Σορυ που το ξαναέγραψα αλλά δεν είδα οτι πήγε το σχόλιο σε 2η σελίδα!!
Πολύ χρήσιμος ο πίνακας σου Βαγγέλη!
Χίλια ευχαριστώ, εσένα και όλους!

----------


## vagelis76

Εαν το μωρό σου είναι περίπου 45γρ που αντιστοιχούν στην ηλικία του(*2-3 εβδομάδες 45-72 γρ)*,θα πρέπει να του δίνεις 4,5-5ml, σε κάθε τάισμα και 5 φορές την ημέρα(*8-14 days -------5 φορές την ημέρα - 7,11,15,19 23:00)*

----------


## ant0nic_

Πως θα το ζυγίσω?? :/

----------


## vagelis76

Αν έχεις ζυγαριά που χρησιμοποιεί η οικογένεια στη κουζίνα και είναι και ακριβείας,είναι ότι καλύτερο.
Βάλε ένα χαρτί κουζίνας και βάλτο επάνω.

----------


## ant0nic_

Ναι...το θέμα είναι οτι...αν ΔΕΝ έχω...;;;;

----------


## -vaso-

ΟΚ Βαγγέλη έτσι μου είχαν πει για το αυγό, όπως και για φρυγανιά τριμμένη μέσα..Για να το λες όμως εσύ κατι παραπάνω θα ξέρεις!...

----------


## vagelis76

> Ναι...το θέμα είναι οτι...αν ΔΕΝ έχω...;;;;


Αντώνη κάνε μια δώρο στον εαυτό σου και το μικρό αύριο το πρωί.Πάντα είναι μια ζυγαριά ακριβείας στη κουζίνα μας...





> ΟΚ Βαγγέλη έτσι μου είχαν πει για το αυγό, όπως και για φρυγανιά τριμμένη μέσα..Για να το λες όμως εσύ κατι παραπάνω θα ξέρεις!...


Βάσω τίποτα παραπάνω δε ξέρω και ίσως λιγότερα,τη γνώμη μου είπα και αυτό με συμβούλεψε και η κοπέλα που μου χάρησε το μωρό,επίσης όπου και να έψαξα έλεγαν τη κρέμα σκέτη.

----------


## Rania

Κανονικά η καλή κρεμά έχει και αυγό από μονή της αλλά επειδή δεν μπορούμε να ξέρουμε αν 
στο κουτί έχει αυτά που γράφει και σε τι πιοτήτα καλό ειναι να του δινουμε αυγο 2 φορες την εβδομαδα.
Αυτά δεν είναι δικά μου λογία πριν 5 χρονιά μου το είπε καθηγητής πτηνιατρικης.

----------


## -vaso-

> κανονικά η καλή κρεμά έχει και αυγό από μονή της αλλά επειδή δεν μπορούμε να ξέρουμε αν 
> στο κουτί έχει αυτά που γράφει και σε τι πιοτήτα καλό ειναι να του δινουμε αυγο 2 φορες την εβδομαδα.
> αυτά δεν είναι δικά μου λογία πριν 5 χρονιά μου το είπε καθηγητής πτηνιατρικης.


Και εγώ αυτό ξέρω!....και δεν θα πω από που το έμαθα! :Happy: 
Εεε Ράνια???

----------


## vagelis76

Αν φτάσουμε να αμφισβητήσουμε τη κατασκευάστρια εταιρεία που διανέμει το προϊόν της και έχει αναθρέψει εκατομμύρια πουλάκια,είναι άλλο θέμα.
Πάντως και στη φύση οι γονείς δε βρίσκουν αυγό βραστό να δώσουν στους νεοσσούς τους,ο άνθρωπος έχει βάλει στη διατροφή των πουλιών το αυγό αντικαθιστώντας έτσι μικροοργανισμούς και έντομα που είναι πλούσια σε πρωτεΐνες και απαραίτητα στην ανάπτυξη των νεοσσών.

*Εγώ* πάντως δε θα έδινα ποτέ κρέμα με προσθήκες άλλων υλικών....1ον μπορεί να προκαλέσουν αλείωση και 2ον ο παραμικρός κόκκος μπορεί να προκαλέσει πνιγμό στο νεοσσό.Όπως και η φρυγανιά μπορεί να προκαλέσει ζυμώσεις και πρόβλημα στο προλοβό.Έχουν το χρόνο καθώς απογαλακτίζονται και δοκιμάζουν πράγματα να τους τα προσφέρουμε.Αν δε είχα κρέμα ναι θα προσπαθούσα να δοκιμάσω διάφορες "πατέντες" για να κρατήσω το νεοσσό στη ζωή ,όπως και το έχω κάνει με το καναρινάκι μου,το παππούλη  Ριρή.
Ξαναλέω αυτά υποστηρίζω εγώ,ο καθένας μπορεί να εφαρμόζει ή να ακολουθήσει κάτι άλλο.

----------


## ant0nic_

Συμφωνώ κι εγώ με τον Vangelis76 (ο πατέρας του Αντώνη, Χρήστος χαιρετώ την παρέα) για το θέμα του αυγού. Είναι μια πολύ καλή αλλά παρα φύση λύση. Επειδή τα πουλάκια μας προτιμούν αυτή την πηγή πρωτείνης απο άλλες, όντας σε αιχμαλωσία, δεν σημαίνει ότι είναι και αναντικατάστατη.

----------


## vagelis76

Τι νέα έχουμε από την ανατροφή του μωρού σας?????????
Θέλουμε να δούμε φώτο από τη πρόοδό του!!!!

----------


## ant0nic_

το κοκατιλάκι μας τα πάει μια χαρά!!!!!  :Happy: 
δεν κατάφερα να ανεβάσω φωτογραφίες σε σχόλιο. :/
αν μπορείτε βοηθήστε με.

----------


## vagelis76

το φόρουμ έχει δύο εργαλεία για να ανεβάζεις φωτογραφίες πολύ εύκολα. 
Πρωτ' απ' όλα για να απαντήσεις επιλέγεις *"Εξελιγμένη Επεξεργασία"*.

Στη σελίδα που βγαίνει, λίγο πιο χαμηλά, θα δεις *"Display the upload form from Photobucket"* και ακόμα λίγο πιο κάτω "Upload your images to Imageshack".

To *photobucket* και το *imageshack*, είναι 2 διαφορετικές υπηρεσίες που προσφέρουν ιντερνετικά άλμπουμ φωτογραφιών.
*
Για να ανεβάσεις φωτογραφίες μέσω imageshack:*

Εφόσον δεν έχεις γραφτεί σε καμία απο αυτές τις δύο υπηρεσίες, πιο πρακτικό είναι να χρησιμοποιήσεις το *imageshack*.

- Πατάς το κουμπάκι "Αναζήτηση" που βρίσκεται κάτω  απο τη φράση "Upload your images to imageshack" και επιλέγεις απο τον  υπολογιστή σου τη φωτογραφία που θέλεις να ανεβάσεις.

- Αφού επιλέξεις τη φωτογραφία σου πατάς το κουμπάκι "host it".

- Θα σου ανοίξει ένα καινούριο tab με τη φωτογραφία  σου ανεβασμένη και κάτι κωδικούς απο κάτω. Απο αυτούς μαυρίζεις αυτόν  που λέγεται "Forum thumbnail". Μετά κάνεις επάνω του δεξί κλικ και  επιλέγεις "Αντιγραφή".

- Επιστρέφεις στο φόρουμ, πατάς επάνω στο πεδίο που γράφεις το μήνυμα δεξί κλικ, και επιλέγεις "Επικόλληση".



Αν έχεις λογαριασμούς σε κάποια απο αυτές τις υπηρεσίες τα πράγματα  είναι πιο απλά, γιατί μιά φωτογραφία που την έχεις ανεβάσει απο πριν  π.χ. στο photobucket, δεν χρειάζεται να την ξαναανεβάσεις.

*πως ανεβάζω φώτο ..???*

----------


## Marilenaki

*ant0nic* να το χαίρεσαι το κοκατιλάκι σου! Αυτό που θέλω να προσθέσω, από αυτά που διάβασα, είναι να ελεγχεις μετά το τάϊσμα του πουλιού τον προβολό του να μην έχει αέρα μέσα, αλλιώς πρέπει να το βγάζεις. Επίσης διαφωνώ στην άποψη  να ταϊζεις το μωρό κρέμα ενώ έχει ακόμα κρέμα στο προβολό του.

----------


## ant0nic_

Οριίστε μερικέςς φωτογραφίες!:












Είναι με χρονολογική σειρά.
Στην τελευταία είναι γύρω 21 ημερών ... τώρα είναι 27 ημερών περίπου και έχει βγάλει πολλά πούπουλα. Μόλις ευκαιρίσω θα ανευάσω και καμία τωρινή.  :winky:

----------


## Dream Syndicate

*Ορε μεγάλωσε το μικρό άντε και καλή συνέχεια.*

----------


## vagelis76

*Αντώνη κουκλί το μωρό σου!!!!!!!!!
Φαίνεται γεροδεμένο και καλοταϊσμένο!!!!!!!
Κράτα σημειώσεις με την ανατροφή του και όταν ολοκληρωθεί το τάισμα με τη σύριγγα θα ήθελα ένα αναλυτικό θέμα με όλη διαδικασία φίλε μου,θα βοηθήσει πολλά παιδιά που επιχειρούν να ταΐσουν στο χέρι μωρό.
Πόσο τρώει τώρα???Παίζει καθόλου με σποράκια????*

----------


## ant0nic_

Να και μια χθεσινή φωτογραφία του:

----------


## vagelis76

*Αντώνη είναι και φυσικού χρώματος όπως τον άγριο πρόγονο τους....
Μετά τη 1η αλλαγή φτερώματος θα γνωρίζεις πολύ εύκολα και το φύλο του!!!!!!
Έχε υπόψιν σου το παρακάτω θέμα ...Διαχωρισμος φυλου στους παπαγαλους cockatiel .....που θα σε βοηθήσει να μάθεις αργότερα το γένος του μικρού σου!!!!
Να σου ζήσει φίλε!!!!!!*

----------


## -vaso-

Ωχου το....Μια πουπουλένια γκρι μπαλίτσα!!!!Αγαπούλα μου γλυκιά, είναι φατσάρα!!!Να σου ζήσει!!Να περνάτε τέλεια οι δυό σας!!!Και να ξέρεις θα σου έχει παθολογική αγάπη και όταν μεγαλώσει..

Πάντως γενικά αν θελήσεις να του πάρεις παρεούλα,μπορείς να το κάνεις όταν είναι ακόμα μικρό.Και φυσικά πάλι μικρούλι..έτσι δεν πρόκειται να αποτραβιχτεί από εσένα,γιατί θα μάθει με παρέα!!Καλά να περνάτε οι δυό σας...!!!

----------


## ant0nic_

> *Πόσο τρώει τώρα???Παίζει καθόλου με σποράκια????*


Παρόλο που δείχει πιο ενεργητικός από ποτέ, δεν είναι τόσο λαίμαργος με αποτέλεσμα να αφήνει απο 4-7ml την φορά, από τα 20ml μείγμα που φτιάχνουμε. Ωστόσο ο πρόλοβός του δείχνει να μην παίρνει άλλο.

Ναι, χθες που του βάλαμε μερικά σποράκια τσιμπολογούσε σαν ενήλικο πουλί. Βέβαια τα σποράκια που του δώσαμε, είναι τροφή καναρινιών.

----------


## makis3519

Αντώνη να σου ζήσει και μπράβο σου που κατάφερες να το μεγαλώσεις με τόση φροντίδα, έχω την εντύπωση ότι ο προβολός του χωράει 15ml οι γνώστες ας απαντήσουν για σίγουρα οπώτε είναι λογικό να αφήνει κάποια ποσότητα άλλωστε στην ηλικία που είναι νομίζω τρώει μέχρί εκεί που να χορτάσει.

----------


## vagelis76

Και το δικό μου στην ηλικία αυτή γύρω στα 15 ml έτρωγε,εκτός κάποια βράδια που έτρωγε και τα 20.....
Πάρε του τροφή για το είδος του και αν βρείς μάρκα που να περιέχει και μικρές κροκέτες μέσα ακόμα καλύτερα,τις σπάει πιο εύκολα!!!Αν επιθυμείς μάρκα πες μου να σου στείλω προσωπικό μήνυμα.
Επίσης σιγά σιγά να του βάζεις και νερό στο χώρο που το έχεις,δε θα πιεί ακόμα αλλά καλό είναι να μαθαίνει.

----------


## vagelis76

Αντώνη νεότερες φώτο από το μωρό και το μεγάλωμα του δεν έχουμε?????????

----------


## -vaso-

Έλα ντε....μας κρατάει σε αγωνία!!!

----------


## vagelis76

Πού είσαι βρε Αντωνιώ??????????
Μας στερείς τη χαρά να απολαύσουμε την εξέλιξη του μικρού σου....

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

κουκλακι!κουκλακι!!!

πως μου εχουν λυψει αυτα...!

θα συμφωνισω με την μαριλενα σε καποια τουλαχιστον απο τα ταϊσματα μεσα στην ημερα ειναι καλο να αφινουμε να αδιζει ο προλοβος ωστε να μην μενει μεσα τροφη που μπορει να χαλασει...

----------


## Windsa

Να το χαίρεσαι το μωράκι, είναι πανέμορφο!

----------


## ant0nic_

καλησπέρα παιδία.
συγνώμη που σας έκανα να περιμένετε για φωτογραφίες, αλλά θα περιμέντε και άλλο :d 
τώρα, σε 12 ημέρες, γίνεται 100 ημερών  :Happy: 
αλλά έχω αρχίσει να έχω μερικά μικρο-προβλήματα...
με τον πατέρα μου, νομίζω πως τα πηγαίνει καλύτερα, ίσως επειδή εκείνος τον τάιζε συχνότερα.
ενώ με εμένα, αν και παλιότερα ήταν μια χαρά, τώρα έχει γίνει επιθετικός, αρκετά θα έλεγα...
αν δεν έχει δει ότι το χέρι μου πάει να τον χαϊδέψει, και το καταλάβει μετά, γυρνά απότομα και με δαγκώνει.
επίσης (γενικά το κάνει αυτό, όχι μόνο σε εμένα) άμα ακούσει έναν αρκετά ψηλό ήχο, ένα τρίξιμο κ.α. , ανοίγει τα φτερά του και το στόμα του και κουνάει το κεφάλι του επιθετικά, και αν πλησιάσω το χέρι μου, το δαγκώνει με πολύ δύναμη.

πώς μπορώ να το "φτιάξω" αυτό;

ευχαριστώ

----------

